# Best way to find an Expat roomate in thailand



## Ishpapa (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello Expat Fourm,

I was hoping someone has an idea where I could find a roomate who is heading to thailand to study for the Spring 2013 semester. I will be attending Webster University as a Transfer student.

I have this Idea that some sort of online community exist to match expat roommates together. If anyone has heard of something like this, I woupd appreciate the information.


Cheers,


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you checked if the Uni has an online forum? I think all universities and colleges have them now. You can post that you are looking for a roomate there. There is another uni near yours as well. If this electronic method fails, do flyers when you get here or find a local newspaper and pay to put your small ad in there. I cannot think of any other ways. Good luck.


----------



## Ishpapa (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks. Good advice.
They do have other students who also looking for rooms.
I emailed a nice lady in the housing department. It is just a matter of doing my homework now.

Quick question, do you know of any perfered dates to purchase economicap airfare out of LAX or nearby.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I can only say that based on my experience flying to and from London-BKK that flight tickets to Thailand are the cheapest in June-July, then mid April-May and Oct-Nov. Possibly similar for you, I cannot be sure though.


----------

